# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  خاتمة السوء تكون بسبب ..!

## أبو مالك المديني

قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله في "جامع العلوم والحكم" :
وقوله: « فِيمَا يَبْدُو لِلنَّاسِ » إشارة إلى أن باطن الأمر يكون بخلاف ذلك، وأن خاتمة السوء تكون بسبب دسيسة باطنة للعبد لا يطلع عليها الناس، إما من جهة عمل سيء ونحو ذلك ، فتلك الخصلة الخفية توجب سوء الخاتمة عند الموت".

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

*قال القرطبي/ التذكرة
قال أبو محمد عبد الحق : اعلم أن سوء الخاتمة ـ أعاذنا الله منها ـ لا تكون لمن استقام ظاهره و صلح باطنه ، ما سمع بهذا و لا علم به ـ الحمد لله ـ و إنما تكون لمن كان له فساد في العقل ، أو إصرار على الكبائر ، و إقدام على العظائم . فربما غلب ذلك عليه حتى ينزل به الموت قبل التوبة ، فيصطلمه الشيطان عند تلك الصدمة ، و يختطفه عند تلك الدهشة ، و العياذ بالله ، ثم العياذ بالله ، أو يكون ممن كان مستقيماً ، ثم يتغير عن حاله و يخرج عن سننه ، و يأخذ في طريقه ، فيكون ذلك سبباً لسوء خاتمه و شؤم عاقبته ، كإبليس الذي عبد الله فيما يروى ثمانين ألف سنة ، و بلعام بن باعوراء الذي آتاه الله آياته فانسلخ منها بخلوده إلى الأرض ، و اتباع هواه ، و برصيصا العابد الذي قال الله في حقه كمثل الشيطان إذ قال للإنسان اكفر*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ونفع بكم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وفيكم بارك الله وجزاكم خيرا .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

علامات حسن الخاتمة

*قال الألباني / أحكام الجنائز/باختصار*
*ثم إن الشارع الحكيم قد جعل علامات بينات يستدل بها على حسن الخاتمة.*
*- كتبها الله تعالى لنا بفضله ومنه - فأيما امرئ مات بإحداها كانت بشارة له، ويا لها من بشارة.*
*الاولى: نطقه بالشهادة عند الموت*
*الثانية: الموت برشح الحبين*
*الثالثة: الموت ليلة الجمعة أو نهارها*
*الرابعة: الاستشهاد في ساحة القتال*
*(تنبيه): ترجى هذه الشهادة لمن سألها مخلصا من قلبه ولو لم يتيسر له الاستشهاد في المعركة، بدليل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من سأل الله الشهادة بصدق، بلغه الله منازل الشهداء وإن مات على فراشه ".*
*الخامسة: الموت غازيا في سبيل الله*
*السادسة: الموت بالطاعون*
*السابعة: الموت بداء البطن*
*الثامنة والتاسعة: الموت بالغرق والهدم*
*العاشرة: موت المرأة في نفاسها بسبب ولدها*
*الحادية عشر، والثانية عشر: الموت بالحرق، وذات الجنب*
*الثالثة عشر: الموت بداء السل*
*الرابعة عشر: الموت في سبيل الدفاع عن المال المراد غصبه،*
*الخامسة عشر، والسادسة عشر: الموت في سبيل الدفاع عن الدين والنفس،*
*السابعة عشرة: الموت مرابطا في سبيل الله،*
*الثامنة عشر: الموت على عمل صالح*
*التاسع عشرة ثناء الناس على الميت , والثناء بالخير على الميت من جمع من المسلمين الصادقين، أقلهم اثنان، من جيرانه العارفين به من ذوي الصلاح والعلم موجب له الجنة*

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

*الكبائر / الذهبي*
*قال مجاهد: ما من ميت يموت إلا مثل له جلساؤه الذين كان يجالسهم* 
*فاحتضر رجل ممن كان يلعب بالشطرنج فقيل له: قل لا إله إلا الله* 
*فقال: شاهك ثم مات فغلب على لسانه ما كان يعتاده حال حياته في اللعب فقال عوض كلمة الإخلاص: شاهك و هذا كما جاء في إنسان آخر ممن كان يجالس شراب الخمر أنه حين حضره الموت فجاءه إنسان يلقنه الشهادة فقال له: اشرب واسقني ثم مات فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.**و هذا كما جاء في حديث مروي: يموت كل إنسان على ما عاش عليه ويبعث على ما مات عليه. فنسأل الله المنان بفضله أن يتوفانا مسلمين لا مبدلين ولا مغيرين ولا ضالين ولا زائغين إنه جواد كريم.*

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

*الْجَوَابُ الْكَافِي لِمَنْ سَأَلَ عَنْ الدَّوَاءِ الشَّاِفي/ ابن قيم الجوزية*
*قال ابن القيم:*
*و قِيلَ لِرجل : قُلْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ، فَجَعَلَ يَهْذِي بِالْغِنَاءِ وَيَقُولُ : تَاتِنَا تِنِنْتَا . حَتَّى قَضَى*

*وَ قِيلَ لِآخَرَ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : وَمَا يَنْفَعُنِي مَا تَقُولُ وَلَمْ أَدَعْ مَعْصِيَةً إِلَّا رَكِبْتُهَا ؟ ثُمَّ قَضَى وَلَمْ يَقُلْهَا .*

*وَ قِيلَ لِآخَرَ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : وَ مَا يُغْنِي عَنِّي ، وَ مَا أَعْرِفُ أَنِّي صَلَّيْتُ لِلَّهِ صَلَاةً ؟ ثُمَّ قَضَى وَلَمْ يَقُلْهَا .*

*وَ قِيلَ لِآخَرَ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : هُوَ كَافِرٌ بِمَا تَقُولُ . وَقَضَى .*

*وَ قِيلَ لِآخَرَ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : كُلَّمَا أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَقُولَهَا لِسَانِي يُمْسِكُ عَنْهَا .*

*وَ أَخْبَرَنِي مَنْ حَضَرَ بَعْضَ الشَّحَّاذِينَ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ ، فَجَعَلَ يَقُولُ : لِلَّهِ ، فِلْسٌ لِلَّهِ . حَتَّى قَضَى .*

*وَأَخْبَرَنِي بَعْضُ التُّجَّارِ عَنْ قَرَابَةٍ لَهُ أَنَّهُ احْتُضِرَ وَ هُوَ عِنْدَهُ ، وَجَعَلُوا يُلَقِّنُونَهُ : لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ، وَ هُوَ يَقُولُ : هَذِهِ الْقِطْعَةُ رَخِيصَةٌ ، هَذَا مُشْتَرٍ جَيِّدٌ ، هَذِهِ كَذَا . حَتَّى قَضَى .*

*وَ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ ! كَمْ شَاهَدَ النَّاسُ مِنْ هَذَا عِبَرًا ؟ وَالَّذِي يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ أَحْوَالِ الْمُحْتَضِرِين  َ أَعْظَمُ وَأَعْظَمُ .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم أحينا مسلمين وتوفنا مسلمين وألحقنا بالصالحين*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

آمين ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَقَدْ خُذِلَ خَلْقٌ كَثِيرٌ عِنْدَ الْمَوْتِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَتَاهُ الْخِذْلانُ مِنْ أَوَّلِ مَرَضِهِ فَلَمْ يَسْتَدْرِكْ قَبِيحًا مَضَى وَرُبَّمَا أَضَافَ إِلَيْهِ جوارا فِي وَصِيَّتِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ فَاجَأَهُ الْخِذْلانُ فِي سَاعَةِ اشْتِدَادِ الأَمْرِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَفَرَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنِ اعْتَرَضَ وَتَسَخَّطَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الْخِذْلانِ
وَهَذَا مَعْنَى سُوءُ الْخَاتِمَةِ وَهُوَ أَنْ يَغْلِبَ عَلَى الْقَلْبِ عِنْدَ الْمَوْتِ الشَّكُّ أَوِ الْجُحُودُ فَتُقْبَضُ النَّفْسُ عَلَى تِلْكَ الْحَالَةِ وَدُونَ ذَلِكَ أَنْ يَتَسَخَّطَ الأَقْدَارَ
 قِيلَ لِلرَّجُلِ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ قَلْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ فَقَالَ هُوَ كَافِرٌ بِهَا
قَالَ الْقُرَشِيُّ وَذَكَرَ هَاشِمُ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ قَالَ دَخَلْتُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ بِالضَّيْعَةِ وَهُوَ فِي الْمَوْتِ فَقُلْتُ قَلْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ فَقَالَ هَيْهَاتَ حِيلَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنُهَا
قَالَ الْقرشِي وحَدثني أَبُو عبد الرحمن الأَزْدِيُّ عَنْ أَبِي عُبَيْدٍ الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ سَلامٍ عَنْ أَبِي حَفْصِ الآبَارِ عَنْ لَيْثٍ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ قَالَ مَا مِنْ مَيِّتٍ يَمُوتُ إِلا مُثِّلَ لَهُ جُلَسَاؤُهُ فَاحْتُضِرَ رَجُلٌ فَقِيلَ لَهُ قُلْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ فَقَالَ شَاهِكَ مَاتَ
قَالَ الْقُرَشِيُّ وَحَدَّثَنَا هَارُونُ بْنُ سُفْيَانَ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي فُضَيْلُ بن عبد الوهاب قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي شَيْخٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْبَصْرَةِ قَالَ دَخَلْتُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ وَهُوَ يَجُودُ بِنَفْسِهِ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ 
 يَا رُبَّ قَائِلَةٍ يَوْمًا وَقَدْ لَعِبَتْ ... كَيْفَ الطَّرِيقُ إِلَى حَمَّامِ مِنْجَابِ 
حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو الْحَسَنِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْفَقِيهُ قَالَ نَزَلَ الْمَوْتُ بِرَجُلٍ كَانَ عِنْدَنَا فَقِيلَ لَهُ اسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ فَقَالَ مَا أُرِيدُ فَقِيلَ لَهُ قُلْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ فَقَالَ مَا أَقُولُ لِجُهْدٍ جَهِدَهُ ثُمَّ مَاتَ
وَسَمِعْتُ أَنَا رَجُلا كَانَ كَثِيرَ الصَّوْمِ وَالتَّعَبُّدِ اشْتَدَّ بِهِ الأَلَمُ فَافْتُتِنَ فَسَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ لَقَدْ قَلَّبَنِي فِي أَنْوَاعِ الْبَلاءِ فَلَوْ أَعْطَانِيَ الْفِرْدَوْسَ مَا وَفَّى بِمَا يَجْرِي عَلَيَّ ثُمَّ صَارَ يَقُولُ وَأَيُّ شَيْءٍ فِي هَذَا الابْتِلاءِ مِنَ الْمَعْنَى إِنْ كَانَ مَوْتًا فَيَجُوزُ فَأَمَّا هَذَا التَّعْذِيبُ فَأَيُّ شَيْءٍ الْمَقْصُودُ بِهِ
وَسَمِعْتُ شَخْصًا آخَرَ يَقُولُ وَقَدِ اشْتَدَّ بِهِ الأَلَمُ رَبِّي يَظْلِمُنِي
وَهَذِهِ حَالَةٌ إِنْ لَمْ يَنْعَمْ فِيهَا بِالتَّوْفِيقِ لِلثَّبَاتِ وَإِلا فَالْهَلاكَ 
وَمِنْهَا مَا كَانَ يُقَلْقِلُ سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيَّ فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ أَخَافُ أَن يشتدد عَلَيَّ الأَمْرُ فَأَسْأَلُ التَّخْفِيفَ فَلا أجَاب فأفتتن
و كَانَ سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ يَأْتِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ أَدْهَمٍ فَيَقُولُ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَقْبِضَنَا عَلَى التَّوْحِيدِ
و لَمَّا اشْتُدَّ بِسُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ قَالَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ أُسْلَبُ الإِيمَانُ قَبْلَ أَنْ أَمُوتَ
 الثبات عند الممات/جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى: 597هـ)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*هل هناك علامات تدل على حسن الخاتمة ؟.

**الحمد لله
**
أولاً : حسن الخاتمة …
**حسن الخاتمة هو : أن يُوفق العبد قبل موته للابتعاد عما يغضب الرب سبحانه ، والتوبة من الذنوب والمعاصي ، والإقبال على الطاعات وأعمال الخير ، ثم يكون موته بعد ذلك على هذه الحال الحسنة ،
 ومما يدل على هذا المعنى ما صح عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا أراد الله بعبده خيراً استعمله ) قالوا : كيف يستعمله ؟ قال : ( يوفقه لعمل صالح قبل موته ) رواه الإمام أحمد (11625) والترمذي (2142) وصححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1334.

**وقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِعَبْدٍ خَيْرًا عَسَلَهُ قِيلَ وَمَا عَسَلُهُ قَالَ يَفْتَحُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لَهُ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ ثُمَّ يَقْبِضُهُ عَلَيْهِ " رواه أحمد 17330 وصححه الألباني في السلسلة الصحيحة 1114.

**ولحسن الخاتمة علامات ، منها ما يعرفه العبد المحتضر عند احتضاره ، ومنها ما يظهر للناس .


**ثانياً :
**أما العلامة التي يظهر بها للعبد حسن خاتمته فهي ما يبشر به عند موته من رضا الله تعالى واستحقاق كرامته تفضلا منه تعالى ، كما قال جل وعلا: { إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا تتنزل عليهم الملائكة ألا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون } فصلت / 30 ،
 وهذه البشارة تكون للمؤمنين عند احتضارهم . انظر تفسير ابن سعدي 1256

**ومما يدل على هذا أيضا ما رواه البخاري (6507) ومسلم (2683) عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أحب لقاء الله أحب الله لقاءه ، ومن كره لقاء الله كره الله لقاءه " فقلت : يا نبي الله ! أكراهية الموت ، فكلنا نكره الموت ؟ فقال : " ليس كذلك ، ولكن المؤمن إذا بشر برحمة الله ورضوانه وجنته أحب لقاء الله، وإن الكافر إذا بشر بعذاب الله وسخطه كره لقاء الله وكره الله لقاءه "
**وقال النووي رحمه الله : ( معنى الحديث أن المحبة والكراهية التي تعتبر شرعا هي التي تقع عند النزع في الحالة التي لا تقبل فيها التوبة، حيث ينكشف الحال للمحتضر، ويظهر له ما هو صائر إليه )

**أما عن علامات حسن الخاتمة فهي كثيرة ، وقد تتبعها العلماء رحمهم الله باستقراء النصوص الواردة في ذلك فمن هذه العلامات :**
**
1- النطق بالشهادة عند الموت ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من كان آخر كلامه لا إله إلا الله دخل الجنة) رواه أبو داوود 3116 ، وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داوود 2673 .
**
2- الموت برشح الجبين ، أي : أن يكون على جبينه عرق عند الموت ، لما رواه بريدة بن الحصيب رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " موت المؤمن بعرق الجبين " رواه أحمد (22513) والترمذي (980) والنسائي (1828) وصححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي .
**
3- الموت ليلة الجمعة أو نهارها لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ما من مسلم يموت يوم الجمعة أو ليلة الجمعة إلا وقاه الله فتنة القبر) رواه أحمد (6546) والترمذي (1074) قال الألباني : الحديث بمجموع طرقه حسن أو صحيح .
**
4- الموت غازياً في سبيل الله ؛ لقول الله تعالى : { ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون . فرحين بما آتاهم الله من فضله ويستبشرون بالذين لم يلحقوا بهم من خلفهم ألا خوفٌ عليهم ولا هم يحزنون . يستبشرون بنعمةٍ من الله وفضل وأن الله لا يضيع أجر الـمؤمنين } . وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قتل في سبيل الله فهو شهيد ، ومن مات في سبيل الله فهو شهيد " رواه مسلم 1915.**

5- الموت بالطاعون لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الطاعون شهادة كل مسلم " رواه البخاري (2830) ومسلم ( 1916 ) وعَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَتْ سَأَلْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ الطَّاعُونِ فَأَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّهُ عَذَابٌ يَبْعَثُهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ جَعَلَهُ رَحْمَةً لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَحَدٍ يَقَعُ الطَّاعُونُ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي بَلَدِهِ صَابِرًا مُحْتَسِبًا يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لا يُصِيبُهُ إِلا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَهُ إِلا كَانَ لَهُ مِثْلُ أَجْرِ شَهِيدٍ " رواه البخاري 3474.**

6- الموت بداء البطن ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ... ومن مات في البطن فهو شهيد " رواه مسلم 1915**

7- الموت بسبب الهدم والغرق ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( الشهداء خمسة : المطعون ، والمبطون ، والغرق ، وصاحب الهدم ، والشهيد في سبيل الله ) أخرجه البخاري 2829 ومسلم 1915.**

8- موت المرأة في نفاسها بسبب ولدها أو وهي حامل به ، ومن أدلة ذلك ما رواه أبو داود ( 3111 ) أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( والمرأة تموت بجُمع شهيد )
 قال الخطابي : معناه أن تموت وفي بطنها ولد اهـ عون المعبود 
**وروى الإمام أحمد (17341) عن عبادة بن الصامت أنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أخبر عن الشهداء، فذكر منهم: " والمرأة يقتلها ولدها جمعاء شهادة ( يجرها ولدها بسُرَرِه إلى الجنة ) " صححه الألباني في كتاب الجنائز ص 39**السرة : ما يبقى بعد القطع مما تقطعه القابلة ، والسرر ما تقطعه .

**9- الموت بالحرق وذات الجنب والسل ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " القتل في سبيل الله شهادة ، والطاعون شهادة ، والغرق شهادة ، والبطن شهادة والنفساء يجرها ولدها بسرره إلى الجنة " ( قال وزاد أبو العوام سادن بيت المقدس والحرق والسل ) قال الألباني : حسن صحيح ، صحيح الترغيب والترهيب ( 1396 ) .

**10- الموت دفاعاً عن الدين أو المال أو النفس لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( من قتل دون ما له فهو شهيد ، ومن قتل دون دينه فهو شهيد ، ومن قتل دون دمه فهو شهيد ) رواه الترمذي 1421 .**وروى البخاري (2480) ومسلم (141) عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ مَنْ قُتِلَ دُونَ مَالِهِ فَهُوَ شَهِيدٌ " .

**11- الموت رباطاً في سبيل الله ، لما رواه مسلم (1913) عن سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " رباط يوم وليلة خير من صيام شهر وقيامه ، وإن مات جرى عليه عمله الذي كان يعمله ، وأجري عليه رزقه ، وأُمن الفتان " .

**12- ومن علامات حسن الخاتمة الموت على عمل صالح ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من قال لا إله إلا الله ابتغاء وجه الله ختم له بها دخل الجنة ، ومن تصدق بصدقة ختم له بها دخل الجنة ) رواه الإمام أحمد (22813) وصححه الألباني في كتاب الجنائز ص43. انظر كتاب الجنائز ( ص34 ) للألباني رحمه الله .

**وهذه العلامات هي من البشائر الحسنة التي تدل على حسن الخاتمة ، ولكننا مع ذلك لا نجزم لشخص ما بعينه أنه من أهل الجنة إلا من شهد له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالجنة كالخلفاء الأربعة ..**نسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا حسن الخاتمة .

https://islamqa.info/ar/10903

*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم وبفوائدكم .

----------

